# 68 Coppertone with new accessory.....



## Diceman9 (Sep 8, 2022)

Thought I would share this with the group.  I found me a Coppertone recently and then found a holy grail. Can't believe I found this..... Brand new still has the box (not great shape tho).  Got the Whamo Wheelie bar installed. Temporarily.....This is too nice to be used. I definitely won't be doing a wheelie. Just for show. Not sure how long I'll keep in on the bike. I worry it will get scratched. I even mounted it using nylon washers to not leave a imprint on the bars. Had to re-locate the sissy bar connection to the inside to allow the bar to fit. Pretty happy with the look....




. Took it to a car show with my car..... had more people asking about the bike than the car..........


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 8, 2022)

Wow! Hubba-Hubba! The lead sled is as cool as your stingray! But the wheelie bar is out of this world! Nice!


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 8, 2022)

Awesome find!!


----------



## 1motime (Sep 8, 2022)

Cool bar.   The bike is just as cool!  Really shows how far back you go before making contact.  Pop A Wheelie!!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 8, 2022)

Really sweet bike and killer accessory. Don't let @Thee ride a wheelie on that one, he would fold it up like a cheap '80s Columbia wheelie bar or not  hahahaha


----------



## nick tures (Sep 9, 2022)

wow thats cool !!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 9, 2022)

I haven't seen one of those for forever !  Your bike is in great shape , and the wheelie bar just makes it a standout without question . Thanks for sharing the pictures .  🤓


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 9, 2022)

very cool accessory. I really like that artwork, they should remake those t shirts


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 9, 2022)

WANT.....that bike is bad jazz. I have a nice seat for that. Ship that puppy to me right away.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Sep 9, 2022)

Cool find but I also like your bomb! Very cool too. Is it a 47 or 48, or am i way off?


----------



## Diceman9 (Sep 10, 2022)

1motime said:


> Cool bar.   The bike is just as cool!  Really shows how far back you go before making contact.  Pop A Wheelie!!



I actually put it pretty high so I could still ride it but not hit the wheels.


----------



## Diceman9 (Sep 10, 2022)

Callahooney1 said:


> Cool find but I also like your bomb! Very cool too. Is it a 47 or 48, or am i way off?



Pretty close...... 46


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 10, 2022)

Diceman9 said:


> Pretty close...... 46



I picked up a seat like the one on your bike without silver ribs, is that correct for your bike? If not do you know what it is correct for?


----------



## Diceman9 (Sep 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I picked up a seat like the one on your bike without silver ribs, is that correct for your bike? If not do you know what it is correct for?



yea.... thats like mine. no silver between the tufts.


----------



## Diceman9 (Sep 10, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> WANT.....that bike is bad jazz. I have a nice seat for that. Ship that puppy to me right away.



Tell me more about the seat.... pictures?


----------



## Nashman (Sep 10, 2022)

Beauty both the car, bike and wheelie bar and packaging!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Thee (Sep 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Really sweet bike and killer accessory. Don't let @Thee ride a wheelie on that one, he would fold it up like a cheap '80s Columbia wheelie bar or not  hahahaha



WTB - cheap ‘80s Columbia ridable condition, for destructive testing 🤣😂😆


----------



## Diceman9 (Sep 10, 2022)

Callahooney1 said:


> Cool find but I also like your bomb! Very cool too. Is it a 47 or 48, or am i way off?



Close..... its a 46


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 11, 2022)

Diceman9 said:


> Tell me more about the seat.... pictures?



It's a supper nice original seat. Not sheap but worth it for that clean bike you have


----------



## Diceman9 (Sep 11, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> It's a supper nice original seat. Not sheap but worth it for that clean bike you have
> 
> View attachment 1694015



sent you a PM....


----------



## Diceman9 (Sep 12, 2022)

Callahooney1 said:


> Cool find but I also like your bomb! Very cool too. Is it a 47 or 48, or am i way off?



Its a 46....... her name is Loosy


----------



## Callahooney1 (Sep 12, 2022)

That's one baaad ride!


----------



## Thee (Sep 12, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Really sweet bike and killer accessory. Don't let @Thee ride a wheelie on that one, he would fold it up like a cheap '80s Columbia wheelie bar or not  hahahaha



I’ll be in Utah again soon, I think you should give me a shot at it ? & maybe @1936PEDALER  also 😃


----------



## Diceman9 (Sep 12, 2022)

Thee said:


> I’ll be in Utah again soon, I think you should give me a shot at it ? & maybe @1936PEDALER  also 😃



you know....... really everything I have is for sale.  Price is the deciding factor.


----------



## Thee (Sep 12, 2022)

Diceman9 said:


> you know....... really everything I have is for sale.  Price is the deciding factor.



I want to buy everything ! Price is the deciding factor - Touché  lol haha 🤣😂😆
Can I just do a wheelie on it? 😄


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 13, 2022)

Thee said:


> I want to buy everything ! Price is the deciding factor - Touché  lol haha 🤣😂😆
> Can I just do a wheelie on it? 😄



Would that be considered a "Theelie"? 😆

Awesome bike @Diceman9 !!!!


----------



## Nashman (Sep 13, 2022)

These wheelie bars are rare as hens teeth no doubt. I'd love one. Next best thing was a T-shirt so I jumped.


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 13, 2022)

Diceman9 said:


> sent you a PM....



Response sent


----------



## 1motime (Sep 13, 2022)

Nashman said:


> These wheelie bars are rare as hens teeth no doubt. I'd love one. Next best thing was a T-shirt so I jumped.View attachment 1695252



What is that kid riding?


----------

